# Master Alex Dong Workshop Photos



## fyn5000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello All,

Here is a link to my album showing some photos I took at Master Alex Dong's August workshop in Olympia.  Mostly these show where we practice since I didn't take any photos during the workshop sessions since I was participating in them.  The workshop was great and we had people from Washington, California, and British Columbia.   The most popular was the session on the first section of the Slow Set (Yang Long Form) where there were 43 participants.  The other 5 sessions had around 20 to 24 participants each.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=163

Fyn


----------

